# Field Staffers



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

hi
How many of you guys shoot for a certain company and test there products in the field? And if so how do u get to be on a field staff because i would love to do it:tongue:
Thanks


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Im apart of Grim Reaper Broadheads field staff.

They send me a dozen broadheads every year to whack some stuff with


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Sweet!!!!! If i may ask how did u get on the staff?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

stickbow hunter said:


> Sweet!!!!! If i may ask how did u get on the staff?


I honestly think its knowing the right people. My coach came to my school 3 yrs ago. Ever since then.. me and him have been good friends. I asked him to come bow-turkey hunting with me and he was glad to.. Come to find out in the field, he is a field tester for Mathews bow.. He works with a branch of the Drury Bros' people.. cant think of his name right now... But mathews calls him up every year and gives him 3 new bows.. one for him, his dad, and one of his buddies (all on the field staff) and they use em and tell them how they like them and whatnot. 

So knowin the right people will help you with this. I say this becuz he actually is in the process of gettin me involved with this field staffin business.. We will just see how it goes.


----------



## obert (Jun 20, 2007)

I've always wondered the same. Would love to be a staff member myself. Only a staff member for a couple local hunting sites in Ne.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

would like to but don't know how.....


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

My uncle and one of the Top Reaper guys have been friends for years, so thats how i got on the field staff.

Ive met alot of people through my family, like Matt McPherson (owner of Mathews)

When he owned McPherson archery, he came over for dinner a time or two.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

victory archery :RockOn: just go to http://www.victoryarchery.com/default.aspx the go to athletes and on the right hand side there will be a box thats says request spnsor ship and e mail them and they will e mail back.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

my dad is shooter for alpine, and a few others.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i am on field staff for NAP New archery prouducts. they send u two dozen brodeheads of ur choice.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

u could aslo check in to the local pro shop and talk to them about sponcering u some brodheads


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

hstubblefield said:


> i am on field staff for NAP New archery prouducts. they send u two dozen brodeheads of ur choice.


how you get that? i would love to be sponored my nap!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Evinrude said:


> victory archery :RockOn: just go to http://www.victoryarchery.com/default.aspx the go to athletes and on the right hand side there will be a box thats says request spnsor ship and e mail them and they will e mail back.


i applied! can i use you as a reference if in need any?


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i just talked to the pro shop i help out and shoot for and they hooked me up with them i dont know how but i can find out and tell u.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

hstubblefield said:


> i just talked to the pro shop i help out and shoot for and they hooked me up with them i dont know how but i can find out and tell u.


that would be great thanks


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

they said that u need to go to the archery pro shop and tell them that u want on then u make a ressimay and make sure u have every thing on it that u have attended and won at 3-D and then have pictures of u shooting and the animals u have killed and that is what i did.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

hstubblefield said:


> they said that u need to go to the archery pro shop and tell them that u want on then u make a ressimay and make sure u have every thing on it that u have attended and won at 3-D and then have pictures of u shooting and the animals u have killed and that is what i did.


what happens if the only "pro shop" within 40 miles is a jack ass?
there is a hunting shot that is pretty nice could i do the same there?


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Check out my Sig:wink:
Go Sullys!!!!!!!:cocktail:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

you dont need one





armyboy said:


> i applied! can i use you as a reference if in need any?


----------

